# Could the AM Bully help the APBT rep?



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

As I am trying to learn more about the American Bully, I have come to understand that as a rule, a lot of bullys seem more docile and less DA than APBTs.

Because of this, and the fact that it seems the number of people getting bullys vs APBTs is on the rise, I wonder if that will make a difference in the public's opinion of the breed (since most people and some owners think they are the same breed).

It stands to reason that if bullys are less DA, there will be fewer stories of "evil pit bulls" killing the family pet or neighbor's dog. And that perhaps this will eventually help the "pit bull's" reputation.

Just something I've been thinking about lately. What do you think?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Doubtful because no matter what it is usually the actions of an irresponsible owner that cause the negative stories to get blasted all over the news. No one cares about the good any breed does, only the bad.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with Lauren it doesn't matter people will always stereotype this breed and it's owner's or related breeds and will publicize off any negativity that surrounds either breed. Just the way it is. Best thing to do is to always be responsible for your dogs and lead by a positive example that is all we can do.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it would hurt the breed because you might have a person that thinks the Am Bully is the APBT so when they go to get their dog they could get a APBT which is DA very much so and they in turn dont train it right or they think it could be around other dogs and something terrible happens. They are two seperate breeds but because they are called the same it hurts both breeds.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I agree with Lauren it doesn't matter people will always stereotype this breed and it's owner's or related breeds and will publicize off any negativity that surrounds either breed. Just the way it is. Best thing to do is to always be responsible for your dogs and lead by a positive example that is all we can do.





MY MIKADO said:


> I think it would hurt the breed because you might have a person that thinks the Am Bully is the APBT so when they go to get their dog they could get a APBT which is DA very much so and they in turn dont train it right or they think it could be around other dogs and something terrible happens. They are two seperate breeds but because they are called the same it hurts both breeds.


:goodpost: I agree with both


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I think it would hurt the breed because you might have a person that thinks the Am Bully is the APBT so when they go to get their dog they could get a APBT which is DA very much so and they in turn dont train it right or they think it could be around other dogs and something terrible happens. They are two seperate breeds but because they are called the same it hurts both breeds.


I know there are Bully breeders selling their pups as APBTs, but are there APBT breeders calling their dogs Bullys?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Luvum said:


> I know there are Bully breeders selling their pups as APBTs, but are there APBT breeders calling their dogs Bullys?


ive figued out that most BYBs will call them whatever the customer wants to hear... like you said most people dont know which is which


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I do believe the American Bully does help the image of the American Pit Bull Terrier in the general publics eyes...with the new American Bully movement people are starting to see ALOT more of these dogs...being presented in a positive manner...
An ignorant person most commonly mistakes the fact that the APBT is a DA dog and mixes that up somehow in their head and thinks the APBT is an all around killer...who will attack a person as quickly as it would a competior in the box...which we all know to be false...but like I said...too many people do not know THE FACTS...now back to what I was saying...with people begining to take notice to the huge bully expos and shows going on all over the country...the media and general public begins to get the chance to look into our world and see for themselves the love that these animals have to give to anybody who crosses their path...therefore shedding a positive light on not only the American Bully...but the APBT as well...being that the majority of people see the Bully and say...'check out that pit'...
Now yes there are downfalls to this...one of them being that people see all of these American Bullies in a confined area and may think they can goto their neighborhood byb get a 'pit bull' and do the same things...which we all know could and most likely would lead to big problems...I think like with anything else...education is the key...
good topic


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> ive figued out that most BYBs will call them whatever the customer wants to hear... like you said most people dont know which is which


lol yupp! You want a Germadorbullweiler I got it for you!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lol yupp! You want a Germadorbullweiler I got it for you!


:rofl::rofl: sadly someone would probly buy it and when it attacked something it would be called an APBT!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> :rofl::rofl: sadly someone would probly buy it and when it attacked something it would be called an APBT!


You know it!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

No I don't think it helps. I think people may be more fearful when they see a bully because of their massive size and then they are confused thinking it's an APBT. This is why we see stories of "100lb pit bull attacks" Most people have trouble identifying an APBT itself, without bringing in another 7 or 8 breeds that look similar and are also called 'pit bulls'


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

now back to what I was saying...with people begining to take notice to the huge bully expos and shows going on all over the country...the media and general public begins to get the chance to look into our world and see for themselves the love that these animals have to give to anybody who crosses their path...therefore shedding a positive light on not only the American Bully...but the APBT as well...being that the majority of people see the Bully and say...'check out that pit'...

Lone Star, I guess that's what put the thought in my head in the first place. I've been looking at the various pics posted of bully shows, and noticing how calm, relaxed and non-threatening all of the dogs look and thought this could be a positive thing for both breeds.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree Luvum...
what is your overall opinion on the subject?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont think they help in actual honesty form up here and what i see in my area it probably hurts the apbt community. The gang people and thug wanna be's up here all have am bullys , I havent seen one with an actual APBT the am bully is a status symbol to alot of the 'wrong ' type of people up here and irresponsible owners dont make anything look good. They also dont ever call them am bullys most people are clueless when I say my dogs are am bully and i get responses like 'oh i thought it was pitbull, looks pitbull". And explaining about the ABKC papers my pups will have people look at me like i said CKC Lol. I know this breed is well established in the usa but its still fairly new up here atleast with breeders calling them am bullys there are byb's still refering to them as apbt. I think if we start educating people up here and explaining the difference between the am bully and the apbt , and breeders start labelling dogs properly and screening homes PROPERLY I think it could have a good effect on the pitbull name. making a breed look good comes down to more then the breed itself it comes down to the owners.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I dont think they help in actual honesty form up here and what i see in my area it probably hurts the apbt community. The gang people and thug wanna be's up here all have am bullys , I havent seen one with an actual APBT the am bully is a status symbol to alot of the 'wrong ' type of people up here and irresponsible owners dont make anything look good. They also dont ever call them am bullys most people are clueless when I say my dogs are am bully and i get responses like 'oh i thought it was pitbull, looks pitbull". And explaining about the ABKC papers my pups will have people look at me like i said CKC Lol. I know this breed is well established in the usa but its still fairly new up here atleast with breeders calling them am bullys there are byb's still refering to them as apbt. I think if we start educating people up here and explaining the difference between the am bully and the apbt , and breeders start labelling dogs properly and screening homes PROPERLY I think it could have a good effect on the pitbull name. making a breed look good comes down to more then the breed itself it comes down to the owners.


Agree, Angel. To many people the dogs are nothing more than a status symbol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Agree, Angel. To many people the dogs are nothing more than a status symbol.


you cant be gangster without a pit!!!


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

Luvum said:


> As I am trying to learn more about the American Bully, I have come to understand that as a rule, a lot of bullys seem more docile and less DA than APBTs.
> 
> Because of this, and the fact that it seems the number of people getting bullys vs APBTs is on the rise, I wonder if that will make a difference in the public's opinion of the breed (since most people and some owners think they are the same breed).
> 
> ...


no...........


----------



## chaindog (Feb 23, 2011)

yes i think Ambullys are great ambassadors and create good publicity for the breed. Less DA being a major factor. They are just more suited to the average family as they are more docile.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well since they are two different breeds how with different temperments how could anyone think that the one could be an ambassador for the other. While we are at if you call a Am.Bully an American Pit Bull Terrier and AMerican Pit Bull terrier an Am. Bully how is that helping anything???? It doesnt it will just cause more harm than good.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Well since they are two different breeds how with different temperments how could anyone think that the one could be an ambassador for the other. While we are at if you call a Am.Bully an American Pit Bull Terrier and AMerican Pit Bull terrier an Am. Bully how is that helping anything???? It doesnt it will just cause more harm than good.


That was literally the whole point of the OP  We know they are two different breeds, and that they have different temperaments, but the vast majority of the population doesn't know this. So will people see a more docile bully and begin to have a better attitude towards the pit bull?

Edit: Let me just add that I am in no way advocating that we let people think bullys are APTBs. I definitely think that we should educate those who don't know one breed from the other, I just think this could be a positive, albeit unintended boost towards the APBT's reputation in the long run.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NO.. not likely... Bully as a breed or strain promotes good press to the APBT like the Whopper strain does... LOL :roll: The whole term "proven" covers so many attributes and the most important trait being mentally sound; which is all part of being game ... So all those strains that are not from proven dogs stacked within the 2-4 gen then dogs mental soundness isn't proven.. Just read Richard F. Stratton he has a library of APBT books and the foremost literary authority on the American Pit Bull Terrier. up:


----------



## chaindog (Feb 23, 2011)

Luvum said:


> That was literally the whole point of the OP  We know they are two different breeds, and that they have different temperaments, but the vast majority of the population doesn't know this. So will people see a more docile bully and begin to have a better attitude towards the pit bull?
> 
> Edit: Let me just add that I am in no way advocating that we let people think bullys are APTBs. I definitely think that we should educate those who don't know one breed from the other, I just think this could be a positive, albeit unintended boost towards the APBT's reputation in the long run.


I agree.

The Ambully is grouped with the Apbt because it is bred from it. The AMbully although it has changed, still shows similar physical characteristics as the Apbt. Just exaggerated features of the APbt. Therefore many people will see them as the same dogs.

The American staffy, apbt, ambully and others are often grouped together as pitbull.


----------



## chaindog (Feb 23, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> NO.. not likely... Bully as a breed or strain promotes good press to the APBT like the Whopper strain does... LOL :roll: The whole term "proven" covers so many attributes and the most important trait being mentally sound; which is all part of being game ... So all those strains that are not from proven dogs stacked within the 2-4 gen then dogs mental soundness isn't proven.. Just read Richard F. Stratton he has a library of APBT books and the foremost literary authority on the American Pit Bull Terrier. up:


Just because a dog isn't bred from a fighting dog doesn't mean it's unsound. And not all dogs bred from game dogs are sound or even suitable for the average family.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

chaindog said:


> Just because a dog isn't bred from a fighting dog doesn't mean it's unsound. And not all dogs bred from game dogs are sound or even suitable for the average family.


Hence the reason why it doesnt help the breeds at all. If everyone thinks that Am.Bullies are the same as APBT's then we have a bunch of uneducated people buing from byb and we end with people unprepared for a APBT because they thought it was Am.Bully. What a freaking mess.

Am. Bullies are Am.Bullies and need to be called that and APBT are APBt and need to be called what they are. We as owners of these breeds need to make sure that people know the differance and are educated and make the right choice when purchasing a dog.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Um no I don't think it would help and no the Am Bully could not be ambassadors to the APBT since they're not the same dog, I think it would do more harm.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

chaindog said:


> Just because a dog isn't bred from a *fighting *dog doesn't mean it's unsound. And not all dogs bred from game dogs are sound or even suitable for the average family.


American PIT Bull Terrier.. bred to match; like a professional boxer in russia LOL they breed athletes over there and hand belts down the family keeping that Ch in their line.. LOL not so different from the lil game dogs they've adopted from America since we no longer have the freedom to match the dogs; the communist country is matching our dogs for us.. by our Cajun Rules and bring some very human friendly [] bred dogs about in the new world today..

Genetics is 60-75% and environemnt makes up the rest of sound mental status, thus why its so important to cull HA traits in the APBT.

Read stratton and colby.. .

APBT are proven ... period.. they are from proven stock.. proven means the mental status of the dog under intense circumstances will still maintain a sound mentality... LOL WITH THIS BREED and the strains from you cannot guarantee sound mentality w/out proving the dogs.. SO you must use proven stock.. For instance it takes one misstep to get HA in your dogs and then could take you a life time to single out the gene to cull it out completely..

Some game lines havent been properly culled either so don't think that Im bias to anything other than the truth.. Huskies and Laikas also come in proven working form which are what everyone thinks they want.. LOL Back to game dogs with these dogs proven means so much more than people give it credit for. _Some game dogs aren't good pets; by way of breeding for straight working purposes only disregarding anything but breeding what I call dumb game; worthless for anything but the [] I dont like those dogs generally._ *To me the best game dogs are those nanny dogs that are happy go lucky and dont start the fight but dang sure finish it no matter the quarry, and as working dogs they are true dogs of prey..*



> *Only the American Pit Bull Terrier game bred will help the American Pit Bull Terrier*; everyone knows they are/from fighting/match dogs so its best to remind people why everyone fell in love with this breed to begin with, the Nanny Dog; as its called.. Being good with kids is a must in my book.
> 
> You know what helped this dog the most? "lil rascal" and "petey" from "The Lil' Rascals".. . of the 1940s those dogs were real match dogs and went into APBT, AST, and American Bulldog strains... they were APBTs as at that time dogs were merely bandogs or bulldogs until proven then they were registered as APBTs...


 *Proving a sound mental status is the most important part of being game.. Wanting to fight and being DA isnt game.. Being able to go the distance to settle in quarry holding on to the brink of death and back; thats game.. Thats history, thats facts, and thats what makes the breed... *

*The AM Bully will help the Am Bully ...*

People need to know that the APBT is a working dog; it is a performance dog.. Period so breeding for sound mentality and from stock with sound mentality is a must, its easy to get proven dogs or dogs from proven dogs people in this country dont have to break the law to get proven APBTs...

apple and oranges.. guava and kiwi ..

yeah the bully is bred from the APBT .. SO is the Boston Terrier LOL it was once the Boston Bull Terrier or Boston Pit Terrier or Boston Bulldog had many names associated with it as it was the pitdog strain found in Boston.. LOL 
Bullies are like Giant Boston Terriers; *I dont knock em*, great pets and watchdogs for some people, they are *NOT* American Pit Bull Terriers; I think they would be ideal for elderly people.. 
You dont know what you have mental wise unless you have some breeding or working practice that proves and culls disgressionally and ethically. ALL I was saying about proven dogs is that... the mentality has been proven.. HA is not tolerated in APBT, period.. should not even be there, should be culled ..


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> American PIT Bull Terrier.. bred to match; like a professional boxer in russia LOL they breed athletes over there and hand belts down the family keeping that Ch in their line.. LOL not so different from the lil game dogs they've adopted from America since we no longer have the freedom to match the dogs; the communist country is matching our dogs for us.. by our Cajun Rules and bring some very human friendly [] bred dogs about in the new world today..
> 
> Genetics is 60-75% and environemnt makes up the rest of sound mental status, thus why its so important to cull HA traits in the APBT.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great post Stan!



Firehazard said:


> American PIT Bull Terrier.. bred to match; like a professional boxer in russia LOL they breed athletes over there and hand belts down the family keeping that Ch in their line.. LOL not so different from the lil game dogs they've adopted from America since we no longer have the freedom to match the dogs; the communist country is matching our dogs for us.. by our Cajun Rules and bring some very human friendly [] bred dogs about in the new world today..
> 
> Genetics is 60-75% and environemnt makes up the rest of sound mental status, thus why its so important to cull HA traits in the APBT.
> 
> ...


----------



## socalapbt (Mar 13, 2011)

alot of bullies are still very DA, and the ones mixed with mastiff can be HA


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

socalapbt said:


> alot of bullies are still very DA, and the ones mixed with mastiff can be HA


Generalizations are so cliche.


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

guess i've also been one of those to identify the two as the same, when you look deep into the pedigree's of the two you see some of the same blood at times, does anyone know how the Am bully came about? Not trying to sound stupid, i'm just to the Bully world.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dave Wilson founded the American Bully as we know them today. They were originally a cross between staff and apbt blood. Through selective breeding the dogs went a different direction there are several classes within the American Bully standard set by the ABKC there is the extreme class, XL class, Pocket Class, and the Classic Class. You can actually read up more on the standard and different classes here

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34185-american-bully-kennel-club-standard-classes.html

And to see how these dog's evolved starting with the Razor's Edge bloodline and the vision Dave Wilson had for these dogs you can read up on it here

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/34297-evolution-abkc-american-bully.html

And here is an interview with Mr. Wilson where he talks about really bringing the American Bullies together and pushing for these dog's to be registered with the American Bully Kennel Club






And here is the ABKC website

http://theabkcdogs.org/

And we have a very informative section on this forum for educating member's on the American Bully it's the Bully 101 section where I linked you to some of those threads you can read through here and find quite a bit more information on these dogs.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't believe they ambully will help the image of the apbt. Without getting into extensive details or writing an essay here, people need to be educated about the breeds. The breeds need responsible owners(breeders as well) and positive publicity.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

domestic pigs were just fine,until they introduced the russian wild boar,then it went to he!! in a hand basket.
hhmmmmmmmm,what a similarly ironic comparison.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> I don't believe they ambully will help the image of the apbt. Without getting into extensive details or writing an essay here, people need to be educated about the breeds. The breeds need responsible owners(breeders as well) and positive publicity.


:clap: There it is.....................


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

simply put..The ambully is a diffrent breed, should be viewed as such, called as such and rep'd as such..I see no reason for the Ambully to rep night when it's day....
I think it will help the am bully with education to the general public and hopefully most will make the switch to better their breed of choice rather then calling a dog something that it is not.


----------



## chaindog (Feb 23, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> American PIT Bull Terrier.. bred to match; like a professional boxer in russia LOL they breed athletes over there and hand belts down the family keeping that Ch in their line.. LOL not so different from the lil game dogs they've adopted from America since we no longer have the freedom to match the dogs; the communist country is matching our dogs for us.. by our Cajun Rules and bring some very human friendly [] bred dogs about in the new world today..
> 
> Genetics is 60-75% and environemnt makes up the rest of sound mental status, thus why its so important to cull HA traits in the APBT.
> 
> ...


Since when was dog fighting a winning formula for breeding stable dogs? What about the list of breeds the world over that aren't fighting dogs but create sound stable dogs?

I personally wouldn't recommend game dogs for the average family. They may be mentally sound but it's the other traits that come along with a game Apbt that make them a challenge. Having an extremely game dog itself is a challenge.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

chaindog said:


> I personally wouldn't recommend game dogs for the average family. They may be mentally sound but it's the other traits that come along with a game Apbt that make them a challenge. Having an extremely game dog itself is a challenge.


:clap:I think most can agree with this statement , game dogs are not for everyone and they do have challenges that go with owning one just as many breeds have challenges if not in the right home for there breed. research on a breed is key when looking to get a dog , much more then just looks the lifestyles have to match up as well.


----------

